# Some help with the pics



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

ok so ive tried to start a few threads with pics since I enjoy looking at them myself. But I am not the most computer adept person in the world. How do you guys get the pics so big in your threads. I jus attach them and then you have to click on them to see them individualy. I think thats annoying and just want to be able to have it like the rest of you guys!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Upload to photo bucket then link them here using the img icon...yellow box with mountain.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was looking for the same information. Thanks Ray.

The following is a test so forgive me if it doesen't work.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Let's try again.
Once again this is a test. Pay no attention to the pic quality.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Still can't get them to be full size from photobucket. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Upload to photo bucket, grab the one that says Direct Link and post it like this...leave out all spaces.

[ img ] direct link [ /img ]


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Under each picture you should see this:

Email & IM
IMG code
IMG thumb

If you do you just click on IMG code and it will copy it. Then you come over here and paste that link into your message. If done correctly you'll get the full size picture like this........


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Before I submitted it it looked like this without the spaces......



Follow??


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

And here is your picture......










Only reason it's so small is it was small from the beginning......


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Test


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Before I submitted it it looked like this without the spaces......
> 
> Follow??


 Jeff, thanks for your help. I copied the direct link from below the thumbnail on photobucket and pasted it into the url section of manage attachments on puff and added the img in front and back as per your example and clicked upload. Got an invalid file notification.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

See that's the thing. Well hold on for a minute......


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Send the cigars to me and I will make sure the pictures look good for you....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

See if this helps.......

This should be how your photobucket home page looks like correct??










Just follow the next two pictures to the letter and you shouldn't have any issues......



















Hope this helps.......


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

test


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

And there you have it!! :lol:


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> And there you have it!! :lol:


 Jeff, thank you for the help. As you pointed out I was not pasting into the message block. Now RG bump on the way.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

:scared:Yikes
First it was:yawn: Coolidors.
Now its... Picadors:fencing:
:bolt:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good tutorial there Jeff...RG for that and anybody who wants to use PB...it's great..easy and FREE.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Again, to echo what someone else posted, if you'll send us the cigars, we'll insure that the photos look good. However, I must confess that it would be a pic of me smoking said cigar.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

ive never even heard of photobucket and will be using it from now on. on a sad note just returned to the casa from spain. when I landed in munich it was like 55 deg and rainy.... no fun


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i have stuff on my photobucket that the links still work from 5 years ago. They're awesome like that. they have some bandwidth restrictions now (not a big deal, only if you have like 10,000 views a week on your photo) where you have to pay monthly once you pass that or it says "bandwidth exceeded" for a week, lol


but yeah. PB ftw.


----------

